

Show HN: Try the Colemak keyboard layout as a Qwerty touch typist - mmlkrx
http://mmlkrx.github.io/colemak-typing-simulator/

======
mstechfreak22
I really like Colemak. Did the transition to it some months ago and used
[http://www.typingstudy.com](http://www.typingstudy.com). What did you use?

~~~
mmlkrx
Very cool. I used Tarmak[0] at the time, which allows to only change 3
different keys for each level. That way one doesn't loose too much efficiency.

[0]
[http://forum.colemak.com/viewtopic.php?id=1858](http://forum.colemak.com/viewtopic.php?id=1858)

